# [VNC / Libvncserver] configuration

## bouyafa

Bonjour,

Je souhaite utiliser libvncserver sur un de mes laptop sous Gentoo, pour atteindre le serveur X depuis un autre poste, sous OSX.

J'ai donc installé libvncserver sur mon système Gentoo, et un client VNC sur la machine OSX. Seulement la seule connexion que libvncserver me donne est un terminal. 

Je n'ai pas trouvé le fichier de configuration de libvncserver ou se trouve t il et que lui faut il pour me permettre de faire ce que je veux ? 

Merci.

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

